#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  Your opinion on Microsoft's idea to put Data Centers at the Bottom of the Ocean

## Helena

Computers and water are like enemies and they don't ever mix together.Meanwhile Microsoft has announced
about the 2nd phase of their Project Natick in which* they deployed large-scale data centers under water!*
Their main objective is to minimize the maintenance cost for cooling those data centers. 
The researcher's also stated that the 1st phase of the research worked pretty well and the local sea life seemed to appreciate it as well. 


My opinion is that if the servers were deployed under water it would become easier to steel or to blow up the data.
There are possibilities of cutting the cables and chains of those submarine data centers! 
And how come the local sea life appreciate this?




What's your opinion about this idea? Do you think there won't be any side effects of this project?

----------

